# Starting Fantasy and Tomb Kings



## honourthymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Most my friends have been trying to get me into playing warhammer for ages so iv decided to start and could do with some help with putting together a 2k Tomb Kings army. 

I dont know any of the rules of warhammer and just know about what the Tomb Kings have in the way of units but not how they work so any advice would be great. 

Id like my army to focus on long range shooting and magic so what units and characters would be best used for this kind of army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive never seen a TK army take the field (well, not since I started fantasy) but have heard that they are a very difficult army to start fantasy with (then again I started with ogres... which are a very hard army to use right).
Have you thought about mebbe starting with one of the more straightforward armies to use or are you really up for a challenge?


----------



## honourthymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

I only want to spend money on one warhammer army and only want to have one army to use anyway and not tons.

I went for Tomb Kings as not many people use them so it will be something different and interesting, also i like the egyption background to them and remind me of my necron army.

And i like a good challenge to :biggrin:


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want long range and magic, your best bets are the Casket of Souls and Screaming Skull Catapults. TK use magic very differently than any other team, so don't forget that priests, kings, and princes can all cast incantations. TK are a very tricky army, but they can make a great defensive ranged/magic army, especially at higher point values.


----------

